# My RagdollX peeing on furniture?



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, I have a 6 month old, female, ragdoll X and I am in need of advice, I know i should have by now, but i haven had her jags done, and im not sure if this has anything to do with it. Yesterday, i was getting ready and i found a pair of clean trousers folded up in my bedroom but noticed they were wet, and realized it was pee, and it definatly wasn't me lol. And today, i was changing my 2 year old daughters bedding and there was pee on her pillow. Des anyone know why my kitten is doing this? I changed her litter a couple of months ago and she took to it fine, she still uses it as she used her previous cat litter. I know boys mark there territory, but females? Any advice of help will be much appreciated. Thanks. Louise


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Welcome to the forum
Is there a reason you've not had her needles done yet ? Normally a breeder will get the kitten done around 9 & 12 weeks.
Also, I take it shes not been speyed yet, this is most likely why. Entire cats will spray or wee around the house. It's a way of attracting the opposite sex and marking their territory.*


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

What Selk says is true. I am not having a go at you but you must consider this:

If you have not had her neutered and you let her out or she escapes she will probably come back pregnant. Even the slightest sniff of an entire male will make her want to escape.......


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

mmm as above.. I would get her spayed and see if it continues.


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for a the quick reply's and the welcomes  Much appreciated, i will look into getting her spayed an jabs at the same time, the breeder didn't get them done while she had the kittens. There is no reason why i haven't had her jagged yet i will admit. So i gather that its because she is getting to the age where she starts going into season that shes peeing around the house? Thanks again. Louise


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like she needs to be spayed and definitely have her jabs done.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like she may need to be spayed and have her jabs done. She may possibly be suffering from a UTI of some sort so may need checking out by the vet anyway.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I think you should make an appointment as soon as possible and get both done. Is she an indoor cat ?*


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks again. I was wondering though about getting her spayed as ive heard that letting your cat have a litter calms their nature and id love to let her have kittens and keep one for company for her instead of bringing a strange cat into the house which might unsettle her. :S


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes shes an indoor cat, she is only 6 months and i wouldnt dream of letting her out at the moment, shes had no contact with the outside world at all lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's a big myth about letting your cat have a litter. Spaying her will make her more lovable. Being a Ragdoll, she should'nt go out wandering the streets anyway, they are not bred for the outdoors (think thats right, i'm sure the Raggy breeders on here will confirm if thats right or not) The kindest thing is to spey her, get her needles done and enjoy her*


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you selk67u2. i will get her spayed and jagged. Does she have to be a certain age before i can get her spayed?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I think you are on the right track about a companion, especially if you are out to work. But there is no reason why you can't introduce a kitten that is not hers - as long as it is done correctly should be no problem.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She can be done nowmost Vets say 6 months, but they can and are done younger than that*


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

That's good news. So i will get an appointment at the vets for later this week. Does anyone know how much spaying costs? And i will be getting her jags done too


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Lou..

I've got 2 Ragdolls.. I introduced my 2nd one when Alfie was 6 months old.

There was a little hissing the 1st day but the day after they were playing and cuddling together.

I got Lola spayed at 5 months old


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great, you're doing the best thing for her. Depends on where you live really, there does seem to be a difference in price. Have you got her registered at a vets ? If not have a shop about in your area and choose one you're happy with*


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

She s not registered with a vet yet, but the town i live in i only have one local vet which i have visited before and would be comfortable there. I will wait a while before i introduce another kitten. Thanks for all your replys and advice  Lou


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Brill, thats good news. Hope you will continue to join us and let us know how you get on*


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

That i will =] i shall keep you all posted


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great, Ooo, and some pikkies of your kitten would be lovely too, we all love pics on here, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the forum loopeylou  and as already advised get her jabs done and get her neutered as soon as it is possible,  and yep we love to see pictures of furbabies *


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

ok =] i just put a pic up! in the pics biut, obv. She's called Bonnie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Aww, just had a look, she's gorgeous We have a gallery section on the cat bit here, you can put your pics there too*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you know what her other parent is as you said she is a "cross"? She is very pretty. You may find it easier to bring in a male cat as and when you decide to bring in a companion - probably settle quicker.

Have you thought of taking on a rehome - if you want a pedigree? Most breed clubs have their own rehoming section.


----------



## LoopeyLou (Jun 30, 2008)

i dont think her mum is pedigree, she was just black, im guessing the father (or one of them from what ive heard they can have diff dads?) Was ragdoll. There was 3 black and 2 giger tabby's in the litter and one of Bonnie.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Please forgive my ignorance on the use of terms. I'm from the US. What are Jabs?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Please forgive my ignorance on the use of terms. I'm from the US. What are Jabs?


*Does'nt mean you're ignorant, lol. They are vaccinations*


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! Makes sense now!! I should have figured it out! Sometimes we call them shots over here.


----------

